# Anyone use a Panasonic G2



## jaomul (May 20, 2016)

I was going to buy my 8 year old a point and shoot camera but came across a good condition Panasonic g2 for smallish money. I think it's a better buy in that it has and evf, manual modes etc, but also has full auto to fall back on.

What do you think? Thanks


----------

